# LG Phoenix won't connect via USB



## Vartra (Jan 7, 2013)

I have uninstalled, reinstalled, rebooted, restarted, updated and tried again and my LG Phoenix still isn't recognized by my computer. I have used different USB ports. I am running Android version 2.3.4, Kernel version 2.6.35.7-perf [email protected]#1, Build number GRJ22, Software version LG-P505-V20f. I had an issue updating back in April to 2.3.4 from 2.2 so I took it into a shop to be updated because it was stuck on the LG logo when I powered it on. I am trying to sideload some music and video to my phone, but I am also hoping to use it for tethering once I get it working. I am running Windows 7 Home on my PC, I don't have it's specs on hand at this posting as I don't have internet at home right now, I haul it over to my neighbor's for updating attempts.


----------

